# Swift Kontiki -bits dropping off



## dilbertdog (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi 

We have just returned from a trip to France. Great fun except on day two the offside rear wheel arch fell off the body of our 2007 665P Kontiki. No problem I reassure my wife we can have it repaired on our return, it must be covered on our remaining warranty cover.

On closer examination of the wheel arch stainless steel brackets are glued to the inside of the arch and than pushed onto what I can only describe as a lump of mastic on the vehicle body. All of the brackets had separated from glue on the wheel arch.
On our return I checked the warranty cover and among the 57 exceptions not included in the 2nd and 3rd years of warranty are the wheel arches and skirts.
I feel let down on the quality of design and cover taking into account how much we paid for the vehicle believing in the Swift name and warranty included. Basically SWIFT only cover the vehicle for the first 12 months because everything else appears to be an exception.
Well we solder on wondering what else is going to fall off next !
Regards Russs and Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Russ and Chris,

Don't forget that the warranty is in addition to your statutory rights.
It is clearly not reasonable for the wheel arches to fall off a three year old vehicle, and I am sure any dealer worthy of the name would sort this out for you.

Roger


----------



## wanderer2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

This should have been sorted by swift in 2007 as there was a recall the same happend to me on a motorway it just fell off, The metal is not stainless steel and will rot that the wheel arches are attached to. If you check the database there should be something there


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

This problem has been well aired on here, a search should inform, Alan.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I had the same problem with my Voyager. One fell off on the motorway in France. Luckily it did not cause an accident and it did not get damaged. I stuck it back on and had it checked by Swift.

I think this has been a big problem for Swift and not really acceptable. If it's still happening, my worry is it will sooner or later cause a serious accident if they fly off on the motorway at high speed.

Stewart


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Van*

Russ and Chris

Are you the first owner of the motorhome? As suggested, there was a recall a while back and some work was done to wheel arches. Obviously I do not know if your van was affected or not.

I would suggest you phone/email Swift with your details and ask.

Russell


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*wheel arches*

same thing happened to me March 2008 bessy e765p. at 6 months old. Offside came right off, nearside loose, after a couple of nights of below freezing temp, not sure if that had any bearing only travel at 50-55 mph. on the way to Portugal when it happened. remove both cleaned all the brackets and roughed up the surfaces stuck them back on with sikaflex no further problems. Not really the point of a fairly new van. Swift said they were aware of some problems with the 2007 models so try contacting swift direct, but saw a brand new one at a show with the nearside arch coming loose. Try Amy in customer services.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*wheel arches*

same thing happened to me March 2008 bessy e765p. at 6 months old. Offside came right off, nearside loose, after a couple of nights of below freezing temp, not sure if that had any bearing only travel at 50-55 mph. on the way to Portugal when it happened. remove both cleaned all the brackets and roughed up the surfaces stuck them back on with sikaflex no further problems. Not really the point of a fairly new van. Swift said they were aware of some problems with the 2007 models so try contacting swift direct, but saw a brand new one at a show with the nearside arch coming loose. Try Amy in customer services.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Ours too*

Hi,
Rear wheel arches fell off our Ace in Portugal - same time we met a guy at Lidle, Alcacer do Sol who was on his way home having cut his hols short as both his had fallen off despite having the recall work completed prior to departure
As stated another well known Swift "issue"
Regards and good luck


----------

